# Slaughterhouse Gets a Lift



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

In the "Things Going Like They Are Supposed To" department the notorious Stein Bridge on the Slaughterhouse section of the Roaring Fork is being raised. 

After seeking public comment on management issues on the Roaring Fork Gorge below Aspen, Pitkin County Open Space noted that the ducking hazard needed raised. And now it is happening. The bridge will get a three foot lift. This will certainly make passage in the teens to early 2000's more relaxed and will push the max runnable level to a yet to be determined flow. 

One end of the bridge is excavated and the comical "footing" from the 70's is exposed. I'll try to post a picture.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Brain,

Thanks for the info. Now hopefully we will get the flows to test the upper limit. 
Have gotten to run it quite a bit the last few years. 

Richard


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Apologies. I cannot get this right side up.

Any of our engineering boaters care to weigh in on this manner of bridge support? The boulder on the right is SMALL, I can tell you that.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

right side up


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

oh no!

now there is no excuse except micro balls for not running at 3000cfs!

i will need a new excuse!

or maybe i will run it!!!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

I kinda liked the cut-off for taking commercial gapers down slaughter to be around 2200cfs (due to the bridge). Now we can really up the pucker factor - aw shit!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

*Slaughterhouse: Thursday and/or Friday*

Couple catboaters coming over to see the new bridge.
Any guesses on flows? 
Seems to peak at 1 AM and lowest around noon.
Anyone (Brian?) want to join us?


----------



## j2thej (Jul 29, 2014)

*Steins Bridge*

at ~300 CFS


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

same bridge, just higher. clearance not an issue.

peak is 6 to 7 in the morning, low point is about 5 in the evening.
running 1750 at noon or so today. a great level.


----------



## j2thej (Jul 29, 2014)

*Steins Bridge*

...today


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

There is so much room for activities! A sincere good job to Pitkin County.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Here's the Kiwi team coming under at about 1500cfs today. For us to be ducking again would take a _lot_ of water. 

Today was a cooker - expect levels tomorrow morning above 2500. 

There is some new wood on the run, heads up for rogue spruce strainers. 

Rich, I'm gonna try to be handy for some after work runs Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Brian, after work on Thursday would work.
We are doing only a morning run Friday, need to be back Friday night.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

there is a big bushy blue spruce in the middle of the river between the falls and the bridge. as of tuesday night there was a line around both sides.
with the water coming up, i expect that tree to be dislodged and hung up somewhere else.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Did 3 laps on Thursday at 1700 to 1900.
Did one lap on Friday at 2100.
Overnight the big spruce moved down stream about 1/4 to 1/2 mile.
It is now 50 yards above the bridge, well out of the way on the right.
Depending on peak flow, it could stay there.


----------

